# House Insurance - Leak from Shower



## peno (25 Mar 2009)

Can any one tell me if a "standard" house insurance policy covers leakage from a shower down onto the kitchen ceiling.

Damage is bad and I need a new bathroom floor including tiles etc as the floor needs to be replaced - also need the ceiling fixed downstairs.

I originally thought it a no brainer that my house insurance would cover this

Cost to get everything fixed and back is nearly 2,000. Ignoring the shower tray and exclosure which I don't think will be covered through wear and tear the cost will be about 1,500.

Does anyone know weather the insurance will cover this? has anyone been in this situation before?

I was about to ring and make the claim but had a quick look at the policy conditions and am now worried it may be excluded? Just want to know other peoples experience before I claim


----------



## peno (25 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that Reddevil. 

There is a phrase in my exclusions that says the following is excluded

"Loss or Damage to walls, cellings and or tiles causeed by the gradual ingress of water from shower units, baths ..."

Is this standard and does this invalidate my claim?

I was a bit shocked when I found this in the wording this morning.


----------



## Jimbobp (25 Mar 2009)

I have heard of some UK based insurers not covering claims of this type. What company are you currently with?


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## peno (25 Mar 2009)

I did this through Bank of Ireland Insurance but the policy is underwritten by RSA


----------



## Jimbobp (25 Mar 2009)

You should be fine with them. Just make sure that you emphasise that the leak happened suddenly rather than over a period of time. You might also be covered for a work man to access the leak under the trace & access section of the policy (which may cover the tray etc).Get estimates for the water damage and from a workman to trace and access the leak and submit to them. Also factor in a policy excess of between €150 & €250 depending on the type of policy you have with RSA.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## Willowchase (25 Mar 2009)

Jimbobp said:


> Just make sure that you emphasise that the leak happened suddenly rather than over a period of time.
> 
> 
> www.powerinsurances.ie



Unfortunately it is extremely unlikely that the RSA would buy the above. It could be very easily determined by a loss adjuster.

Many house insurance policies have for many years excluded 'gradually operating causes' or similar type wordings.  The theory being that gradually occurring damage is a matter of maintenance.

If, on the other hand it was a sudden event it should be covered by most policies. Submit a claim in any event, you've nothing to loose and good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Ed054 (27 Mar 2009)

I am a Loss Assessor and I have handled a lot of claims of this type and I have not had a problem in getting these claims settled.
You generally only have a problem if it is very clear from the the condition of the shower and the tiles that it is down to gradualy operating causes


----------



## scrumpydog60 (22 Apr 2009)

I was making a claim for an identical situation, only today have I had a reply from the company employed by the insurers to survey the damage.  I have been told that because the leak has happened over a period of time and is due to faulty grouting or mastic, I am not covered, this is because it is not down to a single incident.  I find this quite distressing, how would I have known that this was happening?  I stopped using the shower when I found out what was happening.  A builder friend who had a look at the problem for me removed most of the damp plasterboard to see what the damage was and even this was criticised, yet how are you supposed to make a decision on whether you try and repair the damage yourself (or get builders) or whether you make a claim.
Does anyone out there think I have a chance of appealing against this?  Or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## Willowchase (23 Apr 2009)

Scrumpydog, I can sympathise with you. Often in these sort of situations it is only when the damage has progressed for some time that it becomes evident.

Insurance companies do not want to be providing maintenance contracts and this is why they insert conditions of this nature in their policies. Possibly you should engage the services of someone like Ed054 to argue that you acted to mitigate the damage as soon as the damage manifested itself.

On a good day they may be prepared to make a contribution towards the damage. They will not of course pay for repairs to the shower or the grouting. 




Jimbobp said:


> Also factor in a policy excess of between €150 & €250 depending on the type of policy you have with RSA.
> 
> 
> www.powerinsurances.ie



I hope, as a professional insurance broker, your not advising OP to inflate his/her claim appropriately but just to be aware of the existence of the excess.


----------



## miranda192 (20 Jul 2014)

Hello,  

I know this is an old post but im hoping you can help me. I currently have a leak from a upstairs shower. I just bought my home in march of this year and just have noticed leak, previous owner never mention any kind of leak before the sale.

I am also insured by rsa via bank of ireland. 
there is quite alot of damage, joists, ceiling and water has some how run into the room opposite to the shower. my policy also has the wording ingressing water and excludes shower leaks. ive only lived in this house 5 months. 

Could you please tell me if your claim was successful? 
any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## RainyDay (20 Jul 2014)

miranda192 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know this is an old post but im hoping you can help me. I currently have a leak from a upstairs shower. I just bought my home in march of this year and just have noticed leak, previous owner never mention any kind of leak before the sale.
> 
> ...



Did you get a survey done at time of purchase? If so, you might have some tough questions for your surveyor.


----------



## miranda192 (20 Jul 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I did,but it was just a standard survey, I dont know if I would  have any come back there.


----------

